# Worms in my Young Pigeon Poop (India)



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello to All Pigeon Fanciers,

I have a young bird that looks dull (is not active like others) & looks sick. This morning I found a few white color worms ( around 0.75 inchs in size) in its Poop that was all Liquid in state. Can you please suggest me the reasons & cure for this. 

Thanks,
Syed Akbar Shah


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they actually are worms then there is no particular reason, beyond that pigeons do sometimes get worms. You would need a worming medicine such as Ivermectin or Moxidectin, but I have no idea what is available to you. Hopefully one our experienced Indian members may see this. Maybe you could post a picture in case it is something other than worms.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I agree with John.

Also, if I may add, make sure the bird is eating plenty (or hand feed if the youngster is losing weight), especially during worming. Follow up with probiotics. *


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Ivomec is a very common drug sold here, you can buy that and give the prescribed dosage down the throat. Hope someone will advise you on the dosage and frequency.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

syed said:


> Hello to All Pigeon Fanciers,
> 
> I have a young bird that looks dull (is not active like others) & looks sick. This morning I found a few white color worms ( around 0.75 inchs in size) in its Poop that was all Liquid in state. Can you please suggest me the reasons & cure for this.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for inviting me to your thread.
I can give you name of a broad spectrum dewormer which will take on all types of worms but I can't be sure about its efficacy. If you could post a pic of the worms then we will know for sure what sort of worms your pigeons are carrying and we could tell specific drug to be used on them because there's al ways an advantage in using specific drug to target a particular type of worms for better efficacy.
So Could you post pics of the worms?

Take a bowl of water say which could hold a litre of (clean) water and put some FRESH droppings of your pigeons at random in it. Stir and see if you find something at the base of the bowl after the stirred water settles down.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

The worms look something like this. First time I found few in the poop, second time I found only One. Plz suggest medicines to treat this. I browsed and found IVOMEC/IVERMECTIN is commonly used.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for uploading pics. Its a round worm. If a roundworm comes out of the vent that means your pigeons are seriously affected by them.
"Nemocid" is the brand under which pyrantel pamoate is sold. Its the cheapest,easily available and most importantly very effective against roundworms. Best thing is that its extremely safe for pigeons.
Dosage is 2mg per pigeon for 2 continous days in your case. Deworming must be repeated after 21 days to kill newly hatched worms again. Don't forget to do that. Deworm your pigeons atleast thrice and when you deworm, deworm all the pigeons at same time. No pigeon shall be left untreated. Deworming must be followed by thorough cleanup of the loft. And pigeons shall be given probiotics and multivitamins after deworming.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

I got this from the vet pharma here. Is it ok to give this. Each ml contains 15 mg of febeantel & around 15 mg of Pyrantel Embonate. Therefore, as per ratio I will give 0.1 ml for 2 days directly to the infected bird. Please advice.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry this dewormer is not safe for pigeons and doves. Pigeons and doves are different from poultry and mammals and this dewormer is not designed for pigeons.
I nearly lost a pigeon to febantel once.

But if there's no other dewormer available you can give this to target worms atleast.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jass,

I have given just a single drop, just to be a safe incase its not good for pigeons. Pigeon/Dove related medicines are hardly available in vet pharmas here. Let me check the bird for any improvement tomorrow morning. Its also mentioned on the backside of this medicine box, saying,not to give it to cats because of febantel component. I am confused!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Depending on anatomy, weight and what they are designed to eat different deworming meds suit different species of birds and animals.
Febantel, albendazole, fenbendazole are not suitable for pigeons.

Pyrantal embonate is more potent than Pyrantel Pamoate so careful with its dosage.
If you're giving the med down the throat then feed needs to be withheld for 12 hours. Do you know how its done?
If you're dissolving it in their drinking water then give the medicated water only, for 24 hours and remove all other water sources.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Food needs to be withheld?? Can you please let me know about this & how its done.


----------



## syed (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Jass, 

This time i think, iv got the right medicine. Please find the picture below. Its composition is 50mg/1ml. So, I guess, will have to give it a very tiny drop. Please advise incase I have to avoid feeding the bird post giving it the drops. 

Also, can i mix this in their drinking water, so that all birds can intake this medicine, if yes, the amount of medicine per litre of water?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
Yes,this is the right medicine. 
Two ways of deworming to choose from:-
1) Feed your pigeons lightly at 4pm this evening and let them have the water they want. Then remove water. Give them 1-2 drops of this medicine next morning on empty crops down the throat. Put water in the loft after 2 hours of administering medicine. Don't feed until 4 pm in the evening means the birds must not be fed on the morning they're dewormed. This med is extremely safe for pigeons so bit overdosing isn't a concern with this medicine. I've been using it for years with no toxicity complains.
2)Dissolve a teaspoon of this med in a litre of water and give medicated water only for 48 hours(in your case). Everytime you add water to their bowl,medicate it first. This method can't be used on breeding birds.

Repeat the deworming process after 21 days.


----------

